# Building a Bicycle



## Davey Do (Nov 27, 2020)

Once again, @Gaer has inspired one of my art projects, and I'll let the animation speak for itself!


----------



## Gaer (Nov 27, 2020)

Cool!


----------



## Davey Do (Nov 28, 2020)

Thank you Cheryl. The entire process, from consideration to execution, was an enjoyable process.

Soldering the wire bicycle was especially enjoyable, as I've never used soldering in an artistic endeavor, only in electrical repairs and such.



I give you so much credit because you were the one who stimulated my interest in sculpting with clay, as a result of seeing your great sculptures. That opened a whole new area of  media for which I hadn't considered, and subsequently moved on to other media possibilities.

Again, I thank you!


----------



## Davey Do (Nov 28, 2020)

Davey Do said:


> Soldering the wire bicycle was especially enjoyable, as I've never used soldering in an artistic endeavor, only in electrical repairs and such.


 I enjoyed soldering so much, I made a Superhero:


----------

